# 14 year old Golden and rapid breathing



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

If this is new, I would definitly get it checked by a vet.
My Bear was a fast/heavy breather (almost but not quite panting) but she was like that her entire life so I didn't worry about it. She was seen regularly by her vet and the vet was aware of her breathing and was also not concerned.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Fast breathing can be a sign of pain. Is he on any joint supplements now? That might help, or an exam to find out if he has arthritis somewhere, then you would know if he needs some routine pain meds.

An active 14 yr old is a blessing!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just reread your post. The fact that you ask if this is normal in old goldens leads me to think this is fairly new. In that case I would encourage a vet visit. The vet will know if an X-ray is warranted


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Actually the vet told me not to worry about it, but I will take him back in, maybe it is his hips, which have never been good. Thank you all very much.


----------

